

Free AJAX-powered PostgreSQL web frontend - johnyzee
http://www.teampostgresql.com?hn

======
johnyzee
Blog post with some details:

[http://blog.webworks.dk/2012/05/teampostgresql-free-
postgres...](http://blog.webworks.dk/2012/05/teampostgresql-free-postgresql-
web.html)

------
cypherpunks01
Seems to be running JSP & Struts and includes a standalone Tomcat server.
(From looking in the tar)

------
depsypher
runs on port 8080, that's going to conflict for a _lot_ of java devs.

